# Preservative for Firefree Roof Tiles



## cdwi (May 18, 2009)

I am an unlucky owner of a Firefree Roof which is the cement fiber product that simulates slate. It was an expensive install, lifetime warranty -- yada yada yada -- however, they went bankrupt and any class action suits have been closed. We had a small tornado that damaged our roof. I was able to beg, borrow and steal for some new tiles (20 bundles) but not enough for the job. I can harvest some off our cottage but they are so brittle that I fear it will be a difficult job to remove them undamaged. Does anyone have any suggestions on a product that could be sprayed or painted on the existing tiles that would bring some life back in them and also protect them from further wind and sun damage? I'm interested in opinions from people who don't necessarily have an interest in the sale. Pleezzzzz... HELP!!!!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry, but you're beating a dead horse with this roof. Spending any money what so ever to get more of it is...questionable.
Remove the roof, put it in a dumpster and put something over your head from a company still in business.
If you really want to beat this horse. save the usable tiles for the cottage.
Ron


----------



## cdwi (May 18, 2009)

*Re-roofing*

:furious:I looked into that option and 2 bids came in the $60,000 range for just the main house. My insurance company seems only interested in fixing -- not replacing. This lifetime guarantee only ran 10 years. Never ever again will I be sold on any new product without a history. Live and learn...


----------

